# Adding Catwoman



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

This pesky thing called a job has kept me from the model bench of late, but I did manage to finish Catwoman for the Batman ensemble. Great kit. Keep 'em coming Moebius. (Matching up the bases for all the kits is going to be a challenge.)


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

PF Flyer said:


> This pesky thing called a job has kept me from the model bench of late, but I did manage to finish Catwoman for the Batman ensemble. Great kit. Keep 'em coming Moebius. (Matching up the bases for all the kits is going to be a challenge.)


Great job! As for the bases, I have that one all figured out, I won't finish any of the bases until I have them all, simple way to keep them consistent.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wonderful build- they really look great!

Seeing the two bases connected makes me wonder- when the ensemble is complete do the figures/poses relate to each other in some fashion? Batman looks like he is about to throw the batarang to cross some obstacle and Catwoman appears to be providing backup while making some comment (most likely using a cat pun),,,


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Richard; here is a photo from either SDCC or WonderCon of the Moebius 1966 Batman figure line-up on their respective bases. The Joker and Batgirl sculptures are not completed yet, but will be located in the back with Joker next to Riddler and behind Robin, and Batgirl next to Catwoman and behind Batman.








To me it reads like a publicity shot of the entire cast together that never occurred in real life; they are not interacting with each other, but they ARE posed in a way that they are all facing forward and for the most part each is easily viewed w/o much blocking from another figure. Personally, I plan to scratch build individual bases for each figure creating a section of those WONDERFUL "themed" hideouts using the cat sculptures and clockwork penguin props included with those two villains. BTW, while looking for reference online I came across this shot of Adam taken on the set of "Smack in the Middle" the second part of the first episode filmed...








It matches the pose of the kit PERFECTLY and should be a fairly straightforward diorama to build using a wood base and balsafoam.:thumbsup:
Robin is listed as coming first quarter, I believe Penguin and Riddler will be second quarter releases
Tom


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Those look great! Wonderful skin tones.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Robin is facing to the side.
I thought The Riddler was going to be in his tights with the pink cummerbund.
I'll only buy Robn and, maybe, the styrene Batgirl. I don't have the room for this display tableau.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> Robin is facing to the side.


I think those two positions reflects the TV show pretty well- they often fought at that angle- sort of covering each other's backs while still having the faces visible to the camera...

Not a figure person, but I am loving these new models- they really capture the feel of the show!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bwain no more said:


>


Fantastic! We need Star Trek figures that are that good!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics (and the kind words). I was going to build Catwoman with the whip (and still might), but I could only find one episode in the series where she carried one and it was not black--just your basic brownish bull whip. Anyone know if she ever had a black version of it?


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Proper2 said:


> Fantastic! We need Star Trek figures that are that good!


Yes Sir! You are correct! It would be logical if each crew member came with a piece of bridge console so as to create a 1/8 diorama of sorts! The Batman! Diorama I've never seen it but I feel thrilled to see it, like back when PL did the KISS only the Batman! is way cooler. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC Catwoman Just used a traditional brown whip on screen.

Of course, in her spare time and when she was feeling frisky she probably brought out her black one for that special someone...


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

PF Flyer said:


> Thanks for the pics (and the kind words). I was going to build Catwoman with the whip (and still might), but I could only find one episode in the series where she carried one and it was not black--just your basic brownish bull whip. Anyone know if she ever had a black version of it?


The Purr-fect Crime/Better Luck Next Time


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great work there Flyer


----------

